# New hunter



## JohnTheRipper (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey there dudes, not sure if i should post this here, but hell, why not. I just turned 16 and my friggin budget did not allow me to buy anything better than a youth compound bow (crappy stuff). It has 25 lbs draw weight. Do you figurie i could kill rabbits with it? If so, what technique should i use to hunt them? When i went scouting i noticed that they run like hell as i get closer than 30 yards. I can not take such shots. Please help, i need a hunting method. BTW, i live in Romania and there are only one species of rabbit, namely field hare (don't know the proper name) . I know it's nocturnal and sure runs fast!


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

well sounds like you need some more poundage maybe like 46 pounds so you can shoot 30 yards no problens


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Actually, not all youth bows are crappy, mine is awesome, I've got a Mathews Ignition and it is really awesome! I can't give you really any really good advice because I haven't tried to hunt rabbits with a bow, but I'll give you some tips once I find out!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I have done it, but at alot closer than 30 yards. If I had to do it I would shoot the lightest arrows that I could, and shoot for the center mass of the bunny.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

If you're low on cash and your compound isn't uctting it for hunting, just make a longbow. You buy a board, carve out the bow, make a string, and tiller it to full draw. The shoot.

If this sounds like somehting you might be itnerested in, jsut PM me. If not, there are plenty of young compounders here who can point you in whatever direction you'd like to go:thumbs_up.


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

kegan said:


> If you're low on cash and your compound isn't uctting it for hunting, just make a longbow. You buy a board, carve out the bow, make a string, and tiller it to full draw. The shoot.
> 
> If this sounds like somehting you might be itnerested in, jsut PM me. If not, there are plenty of young compounders here who can point you in whatever direction you'd like to go:thumbs_up.


I'd say the best option would be to do what kegan just said, you would have fun building the bow and you could get higher poundages without burning a hole in your pocket!:wink:


----------



## JohnTheRipper (Mar 10, 2009)

Ignition kid said:


> Actually, not all youth bows are crappy, mine is awesome, I've got a Mathews Ignition and it is really awesome! I can't give you really any really good advice because I haven't tried to hunt rabbits with a bow, but I'll give you some tips once I find out!


Well, the mathews ignition may be a nice bow, but it's freakin 320 bucks. I bought mine for like 30 bucks. BTW, it's not the poundage, it's plenty enough for even 30-35 yards. The problem is that i don't really see them, and when i get close to them they run like hell, no point in losing an arrow. And, just to ask, what arrows would you recommend for me to buy? I currently have about 15 bucks. I don't really want any expensive arrows, just light ones. If it is possible, i want to buy them as cheap as i can as i am into pheasant hunting aswell. Another question i have is how do i raise my bow's draw weight? Do i have to buy new cams? The bow is a (get this )) "Peolang CO-002-25". You can google for laser poelang and find the bow under Product Lice- Compound bows. Anyways, thanks for your help so far.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

This one ?


```
CO-002-25
Product Name:
LIGHT COMPOUND BOW (RED)
Specifications:

Key Specifications/Special Features: 

Weight: 1 kg (2.2 lbs) 

Length: 36 inches 

String length: 24 inches

Draw length: 20 inches 

Draw weight: 25 lbs 

Axle to axle: 35 inches 

Limb: compression molded fiberglass 

Riser: aluminum alloy 

String: wire

Speed: 135 feet/sec.

Packing: 12pcs/ctn, 4.9cu'ft, G.W.:22.1kgs

Item number for 35lbs: CO-002
```


----------



## JohnTheRipper (Mar 10, 2009)

Yaham, exactly that one. Is it suitable for pheasant/rabbit/doves?


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

yep, but watch your ranges, you dont want to wound an animal even if it is just a dove or rabbit.......I would still make a recurve.:thumbs_up


----------



## JohnTheRipper (Mar 10, 2009)

What arrows would you recommend? (not really expensive ones as my parents think archery is a waste of time and money). Would easton stalker junior 26" arrows work? They weigh about 360-370 grains (21 grams).


----------

